# huge step forward with crested geckos



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

so i havn't been keeping you guys updated on my cresteds lately but ive been making a lot of progress. my big male and female have been together for a few weeks now so im expecting eggs in the next two weeks. its their first time breeding so they most likely will produce a few clutches of bad eggs before finally producing good ones. then about a week ago i bough 10 more gekcos. they are all juveniles and around 10 grams so they still have a lot of growing today before being ready to breed. should be around next fall before most of them make weight. i got a hell of a deal on them tho. i got all 10 for $200 shipped. they came from the same guy as the other 2 little ones i got. a lot of them were worth far more than what i paid for them because he wanted to help me get a good start at breeding. he said most of them would typically sell between $60-$90 each some even more. I also am putting down money on 2 more geckos tomorrow that are absolutely insane! one is $250 and the other is $225. here are some pictures for you guys.

these are the two that are breeding together right now this is the male








and the female. she just recently shed and turned an insane bright green. its hard to see in the picture but you can kinda tell.








here are my 2 subadults who should make weight in the next few months. first the male 








and the female








now here are the 10 juveniles that i got for $200 idk the sexes but ill just call them he's
first up is my favorite this guy is an insane red orange tiger almost like speckles of red around his body








next is this guy with a really nice red base color and tons of spots and he is getting more and more each day looking to be a super dal mation








this guy here is a little plain he looks brown but actually he is a bright yellow and he has a really nice reverse pinstripe down his back which would be the two dark stripes running the length of his back. alone making him worth some good money.








here is this really awesome purple harlequin i got like his purple is just crazy!








also a pretty nice purple one.








another nice red one








this one here is a beautiful bright bright yellow and has been developing tons of spots








this guy here is just super dark i suspect him to be almost black on the sides when he matures








another really nice dark one








and the last one. he is the plainest but idk what it is about him. he is different from most cresteds you see. typically they have a dark body pattern with a brightly colored back and this guy is oposite. his back is a super dark while his body is basically the same coloration but really dulled down. its almost like a ghost pattern like his body is in constant shed so the color is really dim. hard to see in the picture and he also has some pinstriping.








here are the other 2 i got from him in october. first is a 95% pinstripe with super purple body coloration.








and the other one is a little plain but he had a great price on him








and here are the two im putting a deposit down for tomorrow here is 3 pictures of the first one who is $250 and he is an insane 100% cream pinstripe hes got some stellar leg fringe and portholes
























here is the second one for $225 an insane red partial pin








he decided to let both of them go for $325 shipped!
im hoping to produce some very nice babies over the winter and should be picking up a few more adults so i can get these babies rolling. i should have a few come spring time when i will start shipping and possibly have a web page up and running and as you know there are always discounts for fellow fish forumers! i look forward to your guys' feed back.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

forgot to mention each one of them has their own cages. the juveniles are being housed in medium sized critter keepers which is recommended in order to help them find their food until they get a little bigger about 5 months old. i feed all my geckos repashy crested gecko diet 6 days a week. and dusted crickets once a week.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

love to hear some feedback


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

really really nice! That first blackish juvy is gunna look stunning when he/she matures! They are all very nice though! Next post your tanks! Only the big ones though, perhaps the one that houses mom and dad or their separate homes? Err, I had my photos of mine around here somewhere on my comp but I lost them, so I will find them and post them later.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ill get a picture of the guy in the 3rd pics house the really black one because he is the only one i have been able to deck out his cage. even tho it is just a temporary cage i bought it at petsmart on a whim. its one of those 12x12x12 glass cages with hinged front door. the other cages are really symplistic. i have in them just a medium piece of mopani slanted with a few vines along the back glass and one draped down the mopani so they can hide on it. and then a water dish and food dish. im going to be working on them when i start getting some money comming in. one thing to watch out for is to make sure your gecko isn't sitting face down on the glass. thats why i have the slanted piece of mopani. if they are sitting head down on the glass they can get whats called floppy tail syndrom because the tail will sit to the side or over their head and the weight causes a little bone to snap in their spine and it will cause their spine to start to bend and there back legs will actually sit sideways. thats why its seen as not a bad thing for them to lose their tails. they have actually never found a crested gecko in the wild with a tail that wasn't a hatchling.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Very nice Revo


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

wait revo do you think it would be in my cresteds best interest if I removed its tail just by lightly pinching it? She still has hers, and I don't want her spine messed up.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i wouldnt pull it off just yet. some geckos can live their entire life and never have a problem with a proper cage set up. if u see ur gecko sitting with its head down on the glass all the time regarldess of how the tank is set up then possibly concider it. the best thing to do is just have some angeld branches covered in fake plants so they feel comfortable hiding on them.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

Well I dont think I have anything to worry about then. Oh and pangea prices on repti breeze cages are insane! I am going to order the 18 x 18 x 36 next Friday when I get paid and put my cresty in there when she gets a little bigger, and then add two more or one more females. How many cresteds can fit into a tank that large? All females btw.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

they say u can successfuly have 3 females and 1 male in a 29 gallon IMO a little bit bigger is better. i think 18x18x36 is 40 gallons tho cuz thats the size of a 40 breeder unless its 18x16x36 in that case its probably like 45 gallons which is perfect. have a second cage on standby because occasionaly u will get a female who has to be housed alone they just are sometimes very mean. which is why i keep mine all seperate. i may try colonys in the future but id like to keep more small tanks than big ones. with that many geckos ur gonna want at least 3/4 to 1 oz cups for the food. check out those magnetic food and water holders u may have to ask them if they will work on a screen cage or not but im sure they will. dont be suprised if they pull eachothers tails off to lol and u may hear them barking at eachother in the night lol. they also have great prices on their hanging plants and they have some sweet ones that go from one side of the cage to the other and magnetic branches. i believe they have a sale going on right now to its on the home page it shows all the specials.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

if only I had money  but yeah I will only add one female at a time, and I will keep my smaller cage on standby in case i do get a mean tempered crested.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol yeah i think i might sell out and buy one of these cresteds at petco tomorrow because of the simple fact that they are having half off on all birds and reptiles tomorrow making the cresteds $25 but then i have $15 in rewards dollars so i can get one for $10 and they actually had a couple nice harlequins last time i was there.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

I must say, every time I open this thread I am just blown away by how fantastic your male is. If any offspring are born that look like him and I have a bigger cage by then that I hope to God you reserve one for me.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

of course ill save one. im def gonna be selling one to my boss but he is gonna get the one that is the least attractive. she is gonna be pushing out some babies every month so i will have some indefinetly. i plan on selling my first ones pretty cheap in order to get money faster. but the ones i dont sell immediately i am going to be raising up for a little while let them get some color, size, and more value to them so i will def have one for you if your still interested when the time comes. im hoping to bring some of the green out in the babies from the mom.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

sounds good Im excited. Lets hope they turn out well! But they will, the parents are too cool looking.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

heres the new ones im excited i cant wait til they get here! i cant believe how insanely underpriced they were but they said they needed to get rid of them and they were trying to sell them fast. most are sold now just like a day or two later.

























































































this is the big 42 gram male. didn't ask if he was fired up in this picture tho i will have to test him out when he gets here.









here is another picture showing his back pattern a little better.








i may have to do a recount of m crested geckos because i sold one to a friend that i didn't like and i forgot how many i have exactly i may have been counting it.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah its the one that comes after that sweet pinstripe that i sold. but im also missing pictures of two taht i bought during black friday sale at petco.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

those were awesome. 3rd one down is gorgeous!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

here is one of the new guys i got yesterday. the yellow spots are raised scales along his side. i think i really want to work with this trait because i have seen it on geckos before but not nearly as much as he has id love to see how much spotting i can get on one. and he is actually much much much more green than in the picture. he started to unfire in this picture.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i thought i would post a picture of this guy as well to show is progression in red coloration he is turning more and more red everyday and developing more spots. he is actually more red than in the picture my camera just sucks and he isn't fully fired in the picture. he is like a deap crimson red.








he is the same gecko that i posted before.... this one


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Maybe you should get a camera that can accurately display the color of your geckos. You can catch these in Florida. Fun.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol i plan on getting a really good camera but i gotta start turning out some babys first. lol and u cant find these in florida they are from a small chain of islands call new calidonia. until not long ego they were thought to be extinct then they were rediscovered a few years later.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh. You can still find some cool geckos in Florida They have solid yellow stripes down their back. Awesome.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah there are a few different species that are pretty cool. i want to get into the leaf tailed geckos. some of them are absolutely amazing. the uroplatus fimbriatus(i believe) or giant leaf tailed gecko is amazing they get massive. also the uroplatus fantasticus or satanic leaf tailed gecko. but they are super delicate and the babies are born at 1/10 of a gram about the size of a tic tac. guy i got a lot of those geckos from it took 4 years before he ever had a successful clutch. and my all time favorite the uroplatus sikorae or mossy leaf tailed gecko those are just amazing again really delicate tho.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

fantastic geckos. I am still in shock of how cool that red eyed crocodile skink was. The thing looks like a live pokemon.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

it took me way too long but here are the photos of my lone gecko. Harley AKA Enchilada. http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=470

She is not nearly as amazing as your geckos Rev but she is mine.  And I ordered the 36 inch screen cage from pangea and went to petsmart with 100 bucks from christmas funds and bought a bunch of bend a branches and nice fake plants for her new digs. And then After a bout a month of getting her settled in her new home (While I save) I will head down to a breeder I know of who is an hour away from where I live and I buy one of his beautifully colored females.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

shes not a bad gecko at all got some nice color and side pattern. i cant wait til i have some babies ill hook u up.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

No offense to anyone, but based on the pictures, I like Dan's best. Do you have two? I LOVE the reddish one!


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

no they are the same gecko just in the one photo she is all fired up.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> shes not a bad gecko at all got some nice color and side pattern. i cant wait til i have some babies ill hook u up.


sounds good!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i have one that looks just like dans its one of the first ones pictured i just have a horrible camera that doesn't capture the color. but im picking up my new ones in the morning at 10:30 from fedex and i got my sexing loup in the mail today so im gonna start practicing and seeing if i cant pick out which ones are males.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

sounds sweet. DId you ever figure out how to order those cabinet things for the cages? I emailed them after searching for an hour and haven't gotten a response.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

dan3345 said:


> sounds sweet. DId you ever figure out how to order those cabinet things for the cages? I emailed them after searching for an hour and haven't gotten a response.


no now when i click on it it says the location you are looking for cannot be found or something like that. its probably because he is getting ready to launch his new site.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

last night i went and picked up a dresser from the store and got my cresteds all organized on it. i should be getting a second dresser before to long so i have room for when the babies come. some of the critter keepers have 2 geckos in them until i get some more.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You don't need to answer if you don't want to, but how much money have you spent on your geckos?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

hmmm idk i haven't been keeping track but atleast $800 at the minimum. the geckos i just got. i have to say the pictures do not do them justice... they are absolutely beautiful and the big male i got wooow he is HUGE. he is in with a female right now to the one that just made weight.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow. How much do you make on every baby gecko? I'm sure it depends on quality, but what on average?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> Wow. How much do you make on every baby gecko? I'm sure it depends on quality, but what on average?


well it all depends on how fast you want to sell them really. ive seen really nice ones go for a couple hundred and sell in a matter of days. ive also seen similar ones go for $700-$900 and well in a matter of weeks. it also depends on how old you want to raise them. because they wont show their true colors and pattern until 6 months to a year thats when they really start to become worth money. i see most people selling babies for $50-$100 that look dull but will turn out to be amazing when they are older. thats why i have been buying mine when they are young. get them cheap raise them up for very little cost then have some really nice breeders. i have only bought a few adults just so i can make some profit while these get older. the guy i get a lot of mine from turns out about 200 babies a year on the average they sell for right around $100 sometimes they sell as low $50 but often he sells some for $200-$300 he sells out of them every year and usually makes $20,000 on average. i got lucky with my last find on these geckos because these guys were worthfar far more than i payed. they were cutting back on geckos to work on their chamelions and priced them to sell fast and saw the add immediately after they posted it so i called right away and dropped a deposit on the 11 best i could find.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow.........


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol yep....


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

gaahh thats a lot of gecko's.. Looking good!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol i thought u might like that dan!


----------

